# A lion reunites with it's previous owners!



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

*** As seen on THE VIEW, ITV NEWS, SKY NEWS, FOX TV, TODAY SHOW, BRAZILS TV RECORD CHANNEL, INDIA HINDI NEWS CHANNEL, AUSTRALIAN CHANNEL NINE NEWS, CHINAS BEIJING CCTV NEWS, BBC NEWS, ABC NEWS and CBC NEWS. ***

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjWtRYaxmWM


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

This IS going to backfire on them one day, of course, and we'll be reading a different kind of story.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

it is pretty obvious that those "wild lions" are in very close proximity to humans where ever it is that they live currently. anyone else notice the man with no shirt? and how he acted with the female lion the first time you see her off to the side, my instant thought was that he is a lion trainer. *shrugs*


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I saw that clip back in late July/early August. No they're not trainers. They raised the lion when she was a cub - an abandoned one at that. When she became to large to care for, they released her in the wild.

I know they looking to make a movie about that. Kinda like Born Free all over again.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Did anyone click on any of the other YouTube clips of the interviews with the men that raised him? There are some updated interviews that tells more about the lion and his rehabilitation into the wild and why he and the female were so friendly to them. One interview says they haven't seen the lion since 1974 and that he is now completely wild again. Check out some of the other clips, they are very touching.


----------

